# Amx ca10



## JALinker (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello All-

I am a newb to posting here, have read a great deal and learned a lot, too!

I have a pair or AMX CA10 displays that I would like to find a use for. I am looking for recommendations and ideas as well as instructions when that time comes.

If I should post this in a different forum, please let me know that, too!

Thank you!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For anyone wondering, these are previous model touch screen controllers from AMX:

http://www.amx.com/products/AXT-CA10.asp

I'm not sure that they can be used with anything other than AMX products, but someone else might know otherwise. Can you provide us with more info about them, what inputs/output they have, for instance?


----------



## JALinker (Aug 26, 2009)

They have 1 RS232 port, a 12vdc 1.5a plug, and a 4-pin AXlink plug labeled gnd, axm, axp and pwr.

I figure I will have to get an axcent or a netlinx controller, but was unsure which way to go...

Thanks for your input, too!

-John


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

Get a netlinx controller. I'm pretty sure the NI-700 has an axlink port (to talk to the ca10's), just no ICSnet if i remember correctly. The controller nets you an rs-232 port, an ir port, and ethernet port, as well as IR input and a control relay.

Using the ethernet port you can get two way control of a media PC, or a number of other products. The rs-232 is good for matrix switchers, receivers, and TVs. The IR can control your dvd player, cable/sat box, or really whatever you can get IR codes for.

Just remember that the CA-10 is a legacy product at this point, all the new amx stuff is ethernet based. Any modules you download for hardware will need to be rewritten to work with the simpler CA-10 gui.


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a follow up on my last post, AXlink is a shared bus 2 wire interface, probably a proprietary knock-off of RS-480. The other two wires are for 12volt power. You can link 2000+ feet of wire together in parallel (same as phone wiring) with up to the max supported devices.


----------

